# Peas/oats weed spray



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

For anyone growing a mixture of peas and oats what do you use for a weed spray?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use the full rate of Roundup prior to planting they canopy quickly . Now some say I just ran over with a disc and planted that is the same and I disagree but to each his own .


----------

